# Aloha, MAC addicts! :))



## ab5inth7 (Nov 16, 2008)

hello there y'all sexy people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)






 .... and i'm hoping to meet a bunch of MAC addicts up in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i guess there no needa say that i love MAC, because that's why im here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but Specktra seems very useful and y'all reaaallly nice and friendly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
so lets share our addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<3


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 16, 2008)

hello, and welcome.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 16, 2008)

hiiiiiiiii


----------



## prissssa (Nov 17, 2008)

hello


----------



## prissssa (Nov 17, 2008)

you will


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 18, 2008)

Are you from hawaii?? If so, what part ^_^


----------



## melliquor (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_





 Are you from hawaii?? If so, what part ^_^_

 

no unfortunately not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..Welcome!


----------



## Lialani (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha!


----------

